

Databases are for Pussies - dhotson
http://thelincolnshirepoacher.com/pages/databases-are-for-pussies

======
dhotson
Just to get this discussion back on track a bit..

I think it's a great idea to design user interfaces before writing code. I
find it really helpful for figuring out what actually needs to be done.

Also, sometimes I find that an idea that's easy to express in code is not
always as easy to express in a user interface.

I have a feeling that this is why the majority of UI's designed by programmers
suck.

------
bad_user
Title sucks as it has nothing to do with its content.

Starting with the design is for pussies too ... considering that a mostly
static design is really different from the end-result and you won't see the
problems with it until you've got real content, this after you've waisted
hours and hours on bikeshed issues.

Doing contracting work for clients for whom you can't explain that the design
they are seeing isn't final and that they should focus more on the actual
workflow / functionality ... that's for pussies too :)

And speaking of real clients that want to click the kitty ... trust me, they
won't appreciate your HTML5 compliant code, or a font that doesn't render well
in WinXP.

------
melito
Pixii seems broken on OSX (stock ruby 1.8.7 and 1.9.1).

I can't try tyrone :(

Not sure where to submit bugs because the article tells me to use thor instead
and that pixii isn't maintained.

~~~
chrislloyd
Pushed new version of Tyrone, and finally deleted Pixii!

------
Devilboy
Sorry to be offtopic but I tried 2 different browsers and this site is
unreadable even when I increase the text size.

~~~
chrislloyd
If you're on Windows, sorry. Both Firefox and IE have _terrible_ font
rendering on that OS which basically munges the font. Try Safari (I've heard
that's better). It would be nice if Typekit did fallback rendering for Windows
only which basically just used Times New Roman and Helvetica. I, however,
don't want to implement this because I suspect you are one of the first people
to visit the site on Windows.

~~~
bad_user
> _I suspect you are one of the first people to visit the site on Windows_

Do you have some stats to go with that?

~~~
chrislloyd
Ha! Yes: <http://twitpic.com/1asem0> I've had the luxury of writing in
splendid isolation :D

The one IE user was me checking it out. About 35 of the Safari visitors were
me too!

~~~
ErrantX
Uh, all of those browsers could be on Windows....

------
rogermugs
voted up for best title ever

